# Caffe Umbria



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Located in the heart of the Pearl District, Caffè Umbria's newest retail store provides Portlanders with an authentic Italian café bar experience. The menu of light Italian fare includes traditional cornetti (croissants) and local pastries, apéritifs and specialty drinks, and a varying selection of piadine, panini, bruschette and pasta salads that are made in-house.

More...


----------

